# PLEASE READ! Kissing Spine Surgery... Is it sucessful?



## Equine Girl (12 August 2011)

Hi, I have a 5y/o irish sport horse who has just been diagnosed with kissing spines. The vet has said that surgery is the only chance of him having a successful ridden career. I was intending to event him before this diagnosis. I was wondering if anyone has a horse that has had this surgery and if their horses have had a successful eventing career? Also any ideas on the price of surgery? 
Please give me any information that you may know/ have. 
Thanks


----------



## BigRed (12 August 2011)

My instructor had a horse with kissing spines, he became very difficult to mount and ride prior to his diagnosis.    The insurance company insisted he have the op, which was considered a success, but the horse remains petrified about anyone getting on him.  So he remains un-ridden and they are trying to claim loss of use on him.


----------



## Equine Girl (12 August 2011)

He is very difficult to mount which is why when we went to the vets anyway we go the xrays just incase. Although there was a time where he then would let me get on without problems so i am hoping the op will help as he has fabulous breeding to event. I just want him to be able to forfill his career as an eventer!


----------



## BigRed (12 August 2011)

I don't mean to bear bad news, but this is what happened with my trainers horse, who was meant for great things.  He just didn't recover mentally.  I have read plenty of posts from people who had success, it is a fairly long road to recovery though, and I am sure a lot depends on how thorough you are with rehab exercises.


----------



## Equine Girl (12 August 2011)

Yea the vet did say that if the cortazone injections work and we go through with the op then he will be on a very strict rehab programme. He said the process wasnt too long and he could be gently ridden again in about 3 months. I just hope it will all go to plan.


----------



## horsedreams (13 August 2011)

hi
my mare is in the 5th week of re hab after KS surgery all started back in feb/march finally had the operation in july standing sedation

if you look back on my posts i have pics and how it all started(need to update when i have 5 mins)

she is coming on very well and we are on restricted turnout at the moment then in 3 weeks the work begins --( pessoa )

pm me if you need more info 

or take a look at islandspirits blog it is very helpful 
http://kissingspines.blogspot.com


----------



## classicalfan (13 August 2011)

Sorry to read that your horse has this problem.  If you are a cynic you might say that vets will encourage you to have your horse operated on as they earn pretty well out of it.  We have rehabilitated a number of horses with the condition, both post op and no op.  The bad news is that your horse will probably not recover sufficiently to event but could still make a nice riding horse.


----------



## BethH (14 August 2011)

My horse was operated on 5 yrs ago, he was an utter nightmare pre op and mentally has been very hard to move forward.

HOWEVER: having taken my time with a very thorough rehab programme, he has gone from not being able to walk properly and being completely unmanageable to ride, work from the ground or lead, to a horse who can do a nice novice dressage test and score well, he is jumping 2ft 6 with complete ease and is able to do far more if I were to allow him, the vets and physio's say he is a remarkable example of success.

I personally feel there is nothing my horse can't manage and I also believe he is in far better condition than most horses I have come across mainly because I have worked so hard to obtain correct muscles and keep him fit and healthy.  I started out an utter novice and can't believe how much I have learned.  It has been a very hard long journey, but worth every minute, if I can do it with a bit of determination so can anyone if they take good advice and get good, knowledgeable people to help them.

It is possible for this operation to be a complete success if you manage the aftercare properly.


----------



## Equine Girl (16 August 2011)

Thanks for everyones feedback and experiences with kissing spines. Does
anyone know the price of the standing surgery? My insurance says that they cannot guarantee that they will pay out! So need to know just incase? Any ideas?


----------



## horsedreams (17 August 2011)

ON INVOICE TO INSURANCE COMPANY THE TOTAL COST WAS JUST UNDER 
£3k WHICH INCLUDED OPERATION AND  LIVERY WHILE SHE WAS DOWN THERE


----------



## BethH (17 August 2011)

Ryan's surgery was under general anaesthetic and therefore probably not as quick/cheap/easy as standing surgery, but 5yrs ago my bill was £2,500 including 11 days livery which I thought was cheap given that I had rec'd quotes from other clinics for double that!  I used Willersley Equine and in particular the surgeon Svend Kold as he is superb and I knew my horse was in very safe hands.

Do remember though that you will have costs for transport, vet check ups and physio/osteo help to factor in.  As I was pretty novice I did pay to get help with learning how to do the groundwork properly and I went for overkill with equine bodyworking/massage, as given that mentally he was a hard one to tackle, I wanted to be certain he wasn't sore as I gradually introduced and upped his work.


----------



## TicTac (17 August 2011)

My mare had the KS op a year ago this month. 4 vertabrae tops removed and the op was carried out under sedation with her standing. She did suffer a nasty infection afterwards due to an allergic reaction to the sutures so had to have some pretty strong injectable antibiotics for about 6 weeks so her op including this and a 4 weeks stay at the vet clinic came to just under £4k.

My horse recovered very well and is doing everything I ask of her. PM me if you want a more detailed synopsis.


----------



## HollyP (18 August 2011)

YES it works! totally worth it and he is young so do it! 

x

Insurance are horrible but SHOULD payout as it wasnt a preexisiting condition that you knew about  my insurance were really difficult but paid up in the end.


----------



## bounce (18 August 2011)

Your horse has age on its side.  I think the longer you leave the condition the harder it is to get them mentally sound afterwards.

Mine had the op at 12 and had 4 removed at Willesley.  Rehab was hell but we came through the other side and he seemed really good but then a year on from the op he is just as bad if not worse than before and has had loss of use and is completely unrideable.

Mine was insured for £5k of vets fees and with the investigation before the op and the op, we went over that by about £1k.  

If he is insured with loss of use cover you will have to go for the op as they will not pay out for loss of use without trying all options first.

Good luck with it.


----------

